# Micro Mesh MX Feeker



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

Closed

I am just trying to see if there is even a demand for this type of Micro mesh.
The short story is I estimate that 13 sheets per set 4"X6" pieces to be at best $30.50 per set and would require 150 orders to get to that price. fewer orders can still be done but at a slightly higher price per set.
MM MX runs from 240 grit to one grit short of Regular MM. you can use your Regular 12000 to get that last level of polishing if you want
The last two grits of MM MX is made with Aluminum oxide not Carbon. Regular MM in 8000 and 12000 are also Aluminum Oxide if you want an idea of how long to expect it to last. otherwise they are made of the same Silicon Carbide we are used to in regular MM.
I have used MX to polish brass and am just as impressed with how it works as how well it holds up as I am regular MM.

the advantage I see in a using MM MX is that it gets the grit range down to the 240 grit that many start with when sanding. 

Note this is not Regular Micro Mesh. this is the info that is on the Microsurfaces web site about it.

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Use these products for finishing *metals* and *hard wood.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica] This material is made to be used wet or dry, is made with a flexible cotton backing with polymer emulsion cushioning layer and large micron graded silicon carbide crystals suspended in an flexible resin bond. _*the bond in  the MX is less flexible than in the REGULAR so you can achieve a high gloss on  metals._[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Abrasive colors of this product range from dark grey to light  grey.  _*Grades 800 MX and 1200 MX are made with aluminum oxide  crystals._[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]This material is available in the following 13 grades, from coarse, to fine: 60 MX, 80 MX,100 MX,120 MX, 150 MX, 180 MX, 240 MX, 320 MX, 360 MX, 400 MX, 600 MX, 800 MX*, and 1200* MX.60 MX is equivalent to 240 CAMI.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Again this is only a feeler and I have no set plans to actually start a buy at this time.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]In the event I do start one any product sold by Micro Serfaces would be elegable for the buy. including regular MM. But I will tell you now that there are sources for Regular that I cannot beat the price on as it is.
[/FONT]


----------

